# I colored a picture!



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been neglecting my art for way too long. The other day after I had been home from the hospital and not feeling well still and not doing my knitting as usual, I was looking at pictures on the internet and saw this picture of a sunset I just had to draw it. All I have on hand for art supplies is a box of Crayola Crayons which was given to me at Christmas as a "fun" present. So here is my latest artwork!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice job, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, you did that with crayons? That's beautiful!


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

I admire your talent. It's nice to have something to fall back on when you don't feel like knitting. I hope you're soon feeling better.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, wish I could do that with a box of Crayola crayons  You are very talented. Hope you are feeling a lot better.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice..you have talent..makes one want to go to this place ..is it called Shangrila?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, hope you feel better soon. I am sure this lovely work of art made you smile as it did for me.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

This is very pretty! I'm sure it relaxed you and you felt better afterward! According to everything I am reading, coloring is supposed to be one of the best stress relievers around for adults! There are now adult coloring books-not nudes, but very complicated drawings. Hope you continue to mend and get back to business as usual soon.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

That is beautiful.. More please... 

Do hope you get to feeling much better soon.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

A few years ago, my daughter and I were in the Caribbean and this is just what it looked like!! How beautiful your drawing is. If this is just crayons, I can only imagine how lovely another medium would be!!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

mollyannhad, what talent you have! It's beautiful.


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! You have got talent! I have never seen a picture made with crayola crayons look so beautiful!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! I do colored pencil art; it is fabulous that you can do such beautiful work with crayons.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Molly glad your using your artistic ability. This awesome!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely. Just looking at it, one would never guess that it was done with crayons.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> I have been neglecting my art for way too long. The other day after I had been home from the hospital and not feeling well still and not doing my knitting as usual, I was looking at pictures on the internet and saw this picture of a sunset I just had to draw it. All I have on hand for art supplies is a box of Crayola Crayons which was given to me at Christmas as a "fun" present. So here is my latest artwork!


This is really lovely! Beautiful work! I,m so sorry to hear that you,ve not been well & not up to knitting! As know how much you love designing & knitting! .... Hope these scriptures are of some help & comfort to you! Isaiah 41:10,13. 2Corinthians 1:2-5 xx 💞🌹


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You are so talented!!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Your picture is very nice. Hope your are feeling well today.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

:XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> I have been neglecting my art for way too long. The other day after I had been home from the hospital and not feeling well still and not doing my knitting as usual, I was looking at pictures on the internet and saw this picture of a sunset I just had to draw it. All I have on hand for art supplies is a box of Crayola Crayons which was given to me at Christmas as a "fun" present. So here is my latest artwork!


Beautiful. The Paper Store is now selling coloring books for adults. I remember that I felt sad, years ago, when I felt too old to color! Enjoy. Yours is free hand even if copying. You are talented!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Frame it.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I have heard that adult coloring is making a comeback. I have always loved to color. Hope you feel better.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Love to color...do it every Wed. night with the kids at church...yours is wonderful! Enjoy the pictuer and the fun of coloring!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree w/ thje posts and am particularly drawn to the tree at thje rigt. LOoks as thj it wouild be very interesting as a full tree, give it thjouight to start it as a full tree, near, off ctr .
Like the hammock too, time for a fir st map today. do more anmd show us??
bets, WI , also like yarnies and art, w/c acrylic, pastel a bit and SOME penmcil, need to stick to one and do some perfecting, getting old and sloww,, arg,,


cathy47 said:


> That is beautiful.. More please...
> 
> Do hope you get to feeling much better soon.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

And you did this with crayons? What a talent you have !


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Great job, get well soon!


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

Definitely is a treasured family heirloom.. Glad to see you signed and dated it.
Thanks for sharing you're talents!!!!
Feel Better.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is a beautiful picture. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## judylfl (Aug 26, 2012)

Fantastic.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I also find coloring very relaxing.
I also have my OWN box of 64 Crayola's. Love it !! And just a simple coloring book. 
Must be a trip down memory lane, back to my childhood. I loved to color with my Granny and my cousin Harry. We would sit for hours coloring.
You created a lovely picture. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice work! I know how "color" in any format can take your mind away from the daily strifes of everyday life. What's handy works for me, too. Please feel better. Sure hope you have an even better productive day today.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow! I wish I had your talent! My kindergarten teacher yelled at me on the last school day of the year for coloring out of the lines on the picture of a bluebird. (Some things really stay with one. I'm almost 68 now.) I haven't improved very much.


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

Very nice! Keep it up!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

If u draw your own,,, no lines to stay in!!
;o]] give it a try. then try some more, it gets easier and more pleaseing !
;o]]


Amyg said:


> Wow! I wish I had your talent! My kindergarten teacher yelled at me on the last school day of the year for coloring out of the lines on the picture of a bluebird. (Some things really stay with one. I'm almost 68 now.) I haven't improved very much.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I admire people who can paint, draw, sketch what they see. it is a GOD given talent.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree and it takes a lot of effort., insspitration, etc/



justinjared said:


> I admire people who can paint, draw, sketch what they see. it is a GOD given talent.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Crayons or not, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

First and foremost is getting yourself better.
Secondly, I also saw this picture and all I can say it looks exactly like the original. Fantastic job considering you used crayons. 
Just goes to show, once an artist always an artist no matter what you put in their hands!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That's lovely!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Fabulous.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow your very talented. i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

yep



Nancylynn1946 said:


> First and foremost is getting yourself better.
> Secondly, I also saw this picture and all I can say it looks exactly like the original. Fantastic job considering you used crayons.
> Just goes to show, once an artist always an artist no matter what you put in their hands!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Very artistic!!


----------

